# Mozart's Flute & Harp Concerto



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Has this piece been written for the Piano or could it be done with justice? Its a joy to listen to and it would be even more of a joy to listen to myself playing it.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Your question raises another interesting question: Has _any_ concerto been transcribed for the piano? I wonder how they sound, if there are any.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Your question raises another interesting question: Has _any_ concerto been transcribed for the piano? I wonder how they sound, if there are any.


Beethoven's Violin Concerto has.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> Beethoven's Violin Concerto has.


I don't mean violin+orchestra -> piano+orchestra, like this one here. I'm looking for something that Liszt would have done. Piano, and only piano.


----------

